# Why has no one made a full size black horse?



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

With the Headless horseman popularity increasing, and dark horses being something that can be incorporated into other Halloween displays...why hasn't anyone made a black horse? Even a full size inflatable would be cool!

My headless horseman needs a horse dang it!

Any ideas on how to make one without crazy good skills?


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I know sometimes the stores that sell horse supplies, tack, feeds, etc will have a full size horse display. You could always ask if they are willing to sell or ask where they got theirs?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I wish Madame Turlock still visited here...I remember her pictures of some black horses she made-they were incredible! I will contact her on Facebook and ask if she'll come over to lend her expertise...


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

I totally agree. I hate just putting out a prop and then having nothing to go with it to make a whole scene. I have found a Sleepy Hollow tombsone and cemetary sign, but that's it so far. I am going to put a large creepy tree from Grandin Road that I got a few years ago behind the horseman to make it stand out alittle more. I was thinking though, my cousin owns a horse farm, how fun would it be to have him bring a real black horse over for Halloween and have someone in costume come down the street on it.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

These links might help you. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/121469-horseman-he-rides.html?highlight=skeleton+horse 











or 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...adless-horseman.html?highlight=skeleton+horse









or 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...tweight-horse-3.html?highlight=skeleton+horse


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ead-help-2.html?highlight=sleepy+hollow+horse


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Actually, let me retract that part about making one. I have zero skill and zero spare time. I just need to buy one, but thats not likely either. Sigh...


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

JLWII2000 said:


> With the Headless horseman popularity increasing, and dark horses being something that can be incorporated into other Halloween displays...why hasn't anyone made a black horse? Even a full size inflatable would be cool!
> 
> My headless horseman needs a horse dang it!
> 
> Any ideas on how to make one without crazy good skills?


By the time you figure out the materials you need

Buy the materials you need

Spend 6 months + building it.... and imaging the fussing and cussing... it would take me six months to get a decent sturdy armature

Repair the inevitable setbacks and mistakes.... 

...you would probably be better off just buying one of these, and spraypainting it black. 

http://lifesizestatue.com/standing-horse-life-size-white-p-2489.html 

Because not to be Debbie Downer here, you're going to need "Crazy good skills" to end up with a product that looks good, that you can actually mount another figure on. I would say that lady who built the Hellhound from scratch - Rania? - could probably make a great horse. In fact she should do this ASAP, just because we want to see it.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> By the time you figure out the materials you need
> 
> Buy the materials you need
> 
> ...


You're not being a debbie downer. You're right....I just messaged that company to see what the shipping would be on that horse.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just got a repsonse, for anyone considering getting the horse on the link from lifesizestatue.com, they tack on $550 in charges for shipping....to paraphrase: the ---- with that!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I love it when people take the time to find out answers to the questions I've always wondered about. I was thinking shipping would be crazy, and it is.

If it were me I'd probably just cut a silhouette out of wood, paint it black and backlight it or something. Either that or maybe find some way to project it. My wife is already a little freaked about the amount of storage Halloween takes up. I think I'd have a tough time sneaking a life-size horse by her.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I like Gobby's idea. I use a paper mâché technique for my big props. This video is very helpful.

http://youtu.be/2vlFkRngRQY


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

At this point in time you may only have time for the silhouette version, projection or none & just start building for next year.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> At this point in time you may only have time for the silhouette version, projection or none & just start building for next year.


Yeah this year is shot, my other hobbies are taking up most of my time anyways. I just don't understand how there can't be an inflatable (not airblown) but inflatable life size horse. I found one that was discontinued that would have worked...it was 7 foot tall. Ooooooh well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have ideas like that too & they're usually the best ideas those last second ideas. Sometimes you just gotta push it back, keep it in memory bank or the idea book & move on to something doable.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I purchased the CVS HH this year and also have a HG Sleepy Hollow sign from this year to use. I was thinking about what else I would use with him in a future year's display and like GobbyG already mentioned, creating a silhoutte of a black horse was how I will approach it. I have one of those kid projectors that takes an image and enlarges it on a wall where you can trace it. Figure the image could get traced to anything from cardboard to wood to foam depending on your weather and tools available to you. Whatever source you make it of would need some sort of support backing (wood strips/rebar?). I think backlighting the horse would look great with HH standing in front of it with some spotlight lighting on him. 

We have a side yard fence, maybe 5-6 feet high that I could see securing the silhoutte horse onto. There would some space between the two surfaces and I could always add a piece of 2x4 for example to push the silhoutte out from the fence even further if I needed. I should be able to insert some LED lighting between the silhoutte and the fence to set the horse off nicely.

If you go the Trace/enlarge route here's a nice article on some tips, even with different kinds of projector sources (including a video projector you might be using for your haunt with effects DVDs): 

http://www.drawinghowtodraw.com/drawing-lessons/improve-drawing/drawing-art-projectors.html

If you have an image of the Sleepy Hollow horse in silhoutte you like, I'm sure someone at a Kinkos even could produce it on sections of large paper you could attach to cardboard and cut out as one shape for example. There are printing programs out there that can do this on the computer and print out on your printer at home (I would not print out a black horse BTW unless you want to exhaust your toner cartridge, an outline of it would do). I'm positive that I've even seen these scaling programs mentioned here somewhere on the forum.

Using one of the methods above I think you could fairly easily pull this off for this year.


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

I would love one! I've decided to add a pet cemetery this year, so a ghost horse would be fantastic! Alas, it'll have to wait until I can conquer such a feat. This year I'm already chaotically overwhelmed with projects.


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

The t.j. Maxx here in Atlanta has a huge black horse bucking up for a couple hundred dollars. It is huge! Hope they have one in your area. It really is awesome.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I did one of those horse silhouettes last year. Little story behind it. I bought my grandson a HH costume cheap at Buy Costumes and it ended up not fitting him and wasn't worth the trouble to return it. So I decided to make a pvc figure for him. Totally lacking in skills to make a 3D horse I ordered a wood cutting rearing stallion pattern. I think it was pretty cheap and I needed a tree for my Oz scene anyway. I traced it onto foam and used the pvc method to anchor the horse to the ground, a red jewel sample for an eye and a red led. Certainly not jaw dropping but it was easy and there's plenty of time and no skills needed if you get desperate. Here's a shot of it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have seen some pretty big men riding motorcycles that were far too small for them (one actually sunk a few inches when the rider hopped on), so why not follow their lead and get the Horseman his very own black rocking horse? Honestly, I agree that there should be a large black horse prop available, preferably at a fairy reasonable rate. As of right now, something like this is probably your best bet: http://www.potterybarn.com/products...hostly-gathering-alt||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_--_-


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe, that turned out great...all 3 props in fact. I like the pose of the horse. Do you recall the source for the pattern? Nice use of red for the eyes. 

BTW did you use multiple long sections of foam board and glue them together or use one really large piece?


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

Good idea Chloe! It looks great. If I had a fence/wall to put it in front of, I'd totally go this route!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

If I ever hit the lottery I want ScareFactory's horseman.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJhuq6s5oB8 Coolest horseman prop I've ever seen....ZR


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey! I found this - 

http://www.incrediblethings.com/food/life-size-devil-horse-cake/

Yes. A life-sized edible horse made from cake, complete with bones, bloody tendons & musculature, and some crazy devil horns! LOL!! 

Okay, on a more realistic note, what about ordering a horse stand-up made from cardboard? Oriental Trading has one for around $35, and you could paint it out and light it in such a way that it would probably look pretty good:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...rse+Stand-Up&gclid=CJ3ewb_V88ACFWoR7AodGyIAig


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I love it when people take the time to find out answers to the questions I've always wondered about. I was thinking shipping would be crazy, and it is.
> 
> If it were me I'd probably just cut a silhouette out of wood, paint it black and backlight it or something. Either that or maybe find some way to project it. My wife is already a little freaked about the amount of storage Halloween takes up. I think I'd have a tough time sneaking a life-size horse by her.


I also have wanted a life-size horse for my HH...but I have the same issue with storage. I even looked into the realistic ones for sale...but the combination of their exorbitant prices and lack of storage make it a no-go for me. I do like the silhouette idea though.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive been dreaming up an inflatable one ever since I saw that one that looked like Terras sold on ebay. They sell the nylon fabric at Joanns and I can make a pattern and add a blower to it with lights inside. That or something like the horse in this thread I think are doable-->


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> These links might help you.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/121469-horseman-he-rides.html?highlight=skeleton+horse
> 
> ...



I built this one two years ago based on Homestead Haunts design .









It's the one with the skelly sitting on it above. I figured I needed one for my funeral carriage. I tossed the skelly on it in the building process and really like the look, so I decided to make another one, or should I say three this year. I have two that are at the same point as the one above, without the chicken wire and tomorrow I hope to have my headless horseman one at the same level of completion.

The complexity of the project kicks in based on how much stuff you want it to do. The head on the funeral carriage one moves side to side and I had a small fog machine in it that pumped fog out the nostrils. If you just want to build a horse, and your focused (which I'm not), it's a weekend project. One day to put the wood together and a second day to chicken wire it up and get the first round of monster mud on it. Then you'll need a little time to dry lock it and after that's dry, throw another coat of paint on it. If I with my measily talents can knock one of these things out, then the rest of you with skill s that greatly excede mine should have no problem with it. I store my horse outside completely exposed to the weather. This year I plan on covering the horses in plastic when I store them so the paint doesn't fade as fast. I'm more stuck on the horseman himself than the horse. BTW the toughest part for me is the eyes. I still haven't figured them out.

Additionally, I started taking a welding class through an evening continuing education class at the voc tech. I figure if my wooden structure doesn't hold up, I can weld one next year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

For eyes, I got a couple of cheap walmart flashlight and took out the innards and replaced them with red C7 bulbs screwed into those Christmas candle holders










If you go witth head movement, trying to figure out how to cover the opening at the neck can be a challenge too. I just painted burlap black last time. I'm thinking about use a rubber shower liner this year for that and to cover the opening to the electronics,where last time I had to cut through the chicken wire/monster mud to create a "hinged" opening


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...le-horse-toy-giant-inflatable_1856687599.html

The one above is inflatable, but you may be dealing with time constraints. 

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTTER-BILL...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e912bea7f


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Facing the same problem of needing a horse (we sound like 8 year olds), and have chosen to go with the silhouette route--I just don't have the time to devote to something more substantial. I originally was going to try a simple projected silhouette vs a short reel of a running/rearing horse instead of a real standing version but I've changed my plans for the proposed surface that I was gonna project onto, so back to square one. I looked into horse standees but all of em were mustang-looking horses and didn't look amendable to painting into a more menacing horse. You can order a custom standee, but they're not cheap either and the sizes are somewhat limited. 

I found a program that I used to split a horse silhouette into a multi-page printout like Ghost of Spookie mentioned; I'm going to just stick that onto some cardboard and cut it out and make my own rearing horse standee. Not even gonna bother with foam board since I don't know if I want to keep it. Might paint over it with something to give it some texture or depth as opposed to just flat black and maybe stick some faux fur/hair along the neck for a mane and give it a bit of motion in the wind; red light eye too of course, if I get around to it. I'm fine with just a *representation* of a horse. 

The program is called the Rasterbator, free online, and makes wall art/posters in pretty much any size--it creates a multi-page pdf for you. Seems pretty useful to haunters. I recall the Pottery Barn thread where there were several haunters who regretted not getting a large wall mural PB sold several years ago. Now you can just make your own lol. Take that, Pottery Barn.

Years ago I lived in LA, and that was when I got into home haunts--the people who lived around the corner from me must've worked for a studio because they had the most sick, pro-looking-but-in-their-darn-front-yard display that I've ever seen in my life; but I digress....The movie theater nearby used to have the coolest props as promos for upcoming flicks and one time they had a plastic 3-d lifesize standup horse that I coveted for just this HH reason; I think the theater just threw that stuff out after the promo was done...but I was getting ready to move and just couldn't take make space for a real-sized horse. Also--a horse just kinda standing there doesn't cut it for HH. It's *got* to be rearing or running, right? lol


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cloe, that turned out great...all 3 props in fact. I like the pose of the horse. Do you recall the source for the pattern? Nice use of red for the eyes.
> 
> BTW did you use multiple long sections of foam board and glue them together or use one really large piece?


Here's the link to the one I ordered. I did get the carbon. It made it very easy to trace without totally destroying the pattern to get the imprint on foam in case I ever needed to use it again. I did use the 4X8 sheet to cut him. I can't remember if I used 3/4 inch or 1 inch. I know you mentioned having a fence to back up to also. I actually put gorilla tape on a (black) pvc pipe in a "T" shape to help secure him on the back up his leg and across part of his abdomen and slipped him over the metal rod in the ground. I used fishing line to help secure his head and legs to the fence slats. He stayed put the whole month of October and we had some pretty windy and many rainy days.
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=11_2030


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's a life-sized Paul Revere on a horse. Cardboard cutout or wall poster. Don't know about shipping, but cost is $40 with 10 day arrival. Behead poor Paul and you have a headless horseman.
https://www.lifesizelegends.com/H76017-Paul-Revere-On-Horse-Cardboard-Cutout-Standee


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> By the time you figure out the materials you need
> 
> Buy the materials you need
> 
> ...


I don't think it would take 6 mo to build. If you follow Terra's guide I think you find that it is easier than you think. She has a method using a projector on to a piece of foam that work quite nicely. It does take a little preparation and perspiration, but it is total achievable. And just because she goes into a large amount of detail, does not mean you need to. Just getting the basic shape is all that really maters. The darkness hides the rest. If I had to do it all over again I would have made it much simpler.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Cloe. I like that horse silhoutte alot. The other horses are nice as well if someone wanted to add more horses to a background scene. I've been on someone else's wood cutters pattern site before which I have on my computer somewhere but your horse turned out so well and I like the pose so will probably give your source the order. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

kissedazombieandlikedit said:


> The t.j. Maxx here in Atlanta has a huge black horse bucking up for a couple hundred dollars. It is huge! Hope they have one in your area. It really is awesome.


I saw that in our Home Goods here & totally forgot about it until your reply! It was metal, looked very heavy & I don't recall the price but it was hundreds. Not sure how big a truck you'd need to get that sucker outta the joint either but they got it in somehow so there must be a way out!

It's still be cheaper to do a tracer projection thingy.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

JLWII2000 said:


> Just got a repsonse, for anyone considering getting the horse on the link from lifesizestatue.com, they tack on $550 in charges for shipping....to paraphrase: the ---- with that!


Bah. You could rent a flatbed trailer, drive there, pick it up and drive back to your house for less than that.


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

I built a rearing horse. I have a lot of pictures in my albums. Check them out. You can build one, yes you can!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I saw that in our Home Goods here & totally forgot about it until your reply! It was metal, looked very heavy & I don't recall the price but it was hundreds. Not sure how big a truck you'd need to get that sucker outta the joint either but they got it in somehow so there must be a way out!


I spotted it today. The filigree horse must be nearly 12' tall. If it costs $800 at HomeGoods, the normal cost would surely be enough to drive one to madness


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't started on my larger props yet (Moving/Unpacking) but I do have a Sleepy Hollow thread and Pinterest board that may be of some inspiration to you all who have this theme.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...recipes/134320-sleepy-hollow-theme-party.html

http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/sleepy-hollow-headless-horseman/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/164218380/halloween-silhouettes-yard-decor-shadows

This silhouette from etsy is affordable, not exactly life size but pretty large. Im sure they could do one of just the horse without the horseman on it.


----------

